# Mosquito Control



## DADA77 (Feb 20, 2010)

I am prepping for an outside party and I want the skeeters to be a nonfactor. I have seen foggers and have seen bottles that attach to garden hoses. I'm just looking for some input before I purchase anything. Any and all input is appreciated. Thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

bug spray.....thats about it....nothing is going to work 100%


----------



## Get'nLucky (Oct 30, 2011)

Call an exterminator company. Pm me for reccomendations.
Some do mosq. Foggings that should work superbly for what you need
But DONOT BUY A MOSQUITO TRAPPING TYPE MACHINE


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

We run a bug trapper machine. Let it run for a week and the problems were gone. It works very well. Not sure why the previous poster doesn't like them.


----------



## Mvillecowboy (Mar 1, 2012)

I have a fogger by Burgess it is a propane insect fogger I use the black Flag fogger liquid and after about 3-4 times around my yard (I live on the edge of a swamp) we are good for about 4 hours it works great! We had one of those mosquito traps, it ran on propane with an electric start we would go through about 20gal of fuel every 12hours it was not worth it to me. But that was a long time ago they are probably much better now. But for the cost the hand held fogger was great. If you do go that way make sure you get the one with the exposed tank it is way easier to fill, but they work the same. Just ease of use. 
Hope that helps


----------



## davi5982 (Mar 8, 2010)

Mosquito magnet.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## plugjerker (Aug 29, 2006)

hand pump sprayer,kill them a day or two before party with Malathion,(smells bad for a day) morning of party spray Tempo sc.(safe when dries) to keep them out.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Mvillecowboy said:


> I have a fogger by Burgess it is a propane insect fogger I use the black Flag foggier liquid and after about 3-4 times around my yard (I live on the edge of a swamp) we are good for about 4 hours it works great! We had one of those mosquito traps, it ran on propane with an electric start we would go through about 20gal of fuel every 12hours it was not worth it to me. But that was a long time ago they are probably much better now. But for the cost the hand held fogger was great. If you do go that way make sure you get the one with the exposed tank it is way easier to fill, but they work the same. Just ease of use.
> Hope that helps




That, and a few citronella candles or torches around the area...


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

I can't remember the name of the product but at Menard's, a buddy of mine picked up some bug granules (I think they were citronella or had citronella in them) that you spread using a broadcast spreader. His house is in a low area and with all the rain last year, he had a major skeeter issue (like we all did). Anyway the stuff worked great and lasted several weeks.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Last year had my son spray his lawn, shrubs and the nieghbors over grown shrubs for skeeter control. Had a party 2 days later. No skeeters to be found. Malathon was the juice of choice. Diazonon and Orthox would probably work too. All are insect killers.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Diazinon has been banned for a number of years. Something about it being highly toxic in the environment.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

plugjerker said:


> hand pump sprayer,kill them a day or two before party with Malathion,(smells bad for a day) morning of party spray Tempo sc.(safe when dries) to keep them out.


This is what works really really well. If it doesn't rain, it will last a couple of weeks.

You can buy the concentrate by the gallon at TSC and that will last you a couple of summers.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Fishndude said:


> Diazinon has been banned for a number of years. Something about it being highly toxic in the environment.


Was banned from making any more. Once it sold out that was it. I still have some granular and 2 bottles of liquid. I still have part of a bottle of Lindane (banned many years ago)


----------



## spoonfed (Jan 8, 2011)

Mvillecowboy said:


> I have a fogger by Burgess it is a propane insect fogger I use the black Flag fogger liquid and after about 3-4 times around my yard (I live on the edge of a swamp) we are good for about 4 hours it works great! We had one of those mosquito traps, it ran on propane with an electric start we would go through about 20gal of fuel every 12hours it was not worth it to me. But that was a long time ago they are probably much better now. But for the cost the hand held fogger was great. If you do go that way make sure you get the one with the exposed tank it is way easier to fill, but they work the same. Just ease of use.
> Hope that helps


I use the same. Have 5 acres and fog twice a week. Works great. Also call mosquito controll and and they will come out 2 times a year for events.coming to my place on the 13 th.had them come out last yr for my son's grad party.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DADA77 (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks guys, I'm gnna try the fogger first and if I have to I will try the malathion spray
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

I tried the fogger and it only lasted a few hours at best. The malithion lasts many days. My yard is heavily wooded and the mosquitoes were so bad you couldn't do anything outside without being swarmed in just a couple minutes. Fogging didn't do much at all, spaying with Malition kept the yard and woods mosquito free.


----------

